# Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April



## John Harrelson (Feb 16, 2009)

For the past several years the U.S.Postal system has offered the * "FOREVER" * stamps.

The "FOREVER" stamps are good for FOREVER... no matter how many times the postal rates go up or how much a stamp will cost in the future...

The last time I got stamps, I bought ten books of the "FOREVER" stamps and saved myself some money when the price of stamps went up to 42 cent..

And... I am going to do the same thing this year... I am going to go to the post office and buy 400 "Forever" stamps at *42 cent* each....

That is $168.00 for 20 books of 20 stamps each at $8.40 per book.

I use about 10 stamps per month... which means that I will have enough 42 cent stamps to last me for the next 40 months... (3 1/3 years)

and no matter how much the cost of stamps increase over the next 3 1/3 years, I can still mail a letter for only 42 cent...

So if you folks don't like the idea of postage stamps going up in April... do like me and go buy a bunch of the *"FOREVER" * stamps now before the price goes up..

John


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

I like your math John.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

I pay all of my bills except trash and exterminator on-line...that's saved me more money than forever stamps would!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

Like Becky's plan too.  I am doing more and more of that.  Probably why PO is loosing money....


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

Sorry, this is a test for Rod


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

test


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

another test for Rod,,,sorry guys


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

HECK KEN, with all the test he will never get out of the third grade


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

He just would not believe me...you know Rod...To clarify this, Rod did not believe that each post counted...He said if you stayed in one thread they did not add up, they do..


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

KEN I THINK HE WAS JERKING OUR STRINGS A LITTLE TONIGHT ABOUT THE POST COUNT


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

John is there a count as how many you have to buy? And are they still available at the Post Office


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

ok jsut for that ,, i am gonna post one more up on u guy's ,,, but u both know this will prolly get deleted ,, but yes ,, ken u made a point  ,,, and i thought the top of my head was that point ,, oh well ,,, :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :clown:


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 17, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

Why mail when you can use e-mail and the Internet.  Being a full-timer (still) I set up automatic on-line pay the bills with my bank on any repeat bills like insurance, mail forwarding  and storage space.  That way I don't forget and I don't have to mail the bills.

I helped the U.S. PO stay in business when I had the Condo contract sent overnight (EXPRESS) mail to me and I sent it back overnight $$$$$$$$$.   The biggest problem is that it took 2 days to get to me.  Not overnight .  Just can't trust anyone anymore. :laugh:  :bleh:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

Rod made it to the third grade?  JK  love you guys, also we bought some stamps the other day,
Mr Rod, the weather today will be in the upper 60's


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

that's still too damn cold for me ,,, but it's warm enough not to have the cahart ,, but do need a sweay shirt ,, and light jacket  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Mar 8, 2009)

Re: Cost of Postage Stamps going up in April

730, sunny and 77 today


----------

